# My new split grips



## jkbirocz (Jan 27, 2008)

I got bored late in december and early this month and started cutting up my old rods. I started with an old st. croix premier 6'6" med action. I split the rear grip and removed the front grip. I also started on a junky abu 6'6" med action, and an old 7'6" abu black max flippin stick. I left the front grip on the big black max, but shaped it down with a razor blade and abrasive paper. Of course none of these rods are completed and I have obviously lost interest in the project, but I'll finish them sometime. Regardless, all of the rods are more comfortable and more apealing to me, so I am happy. The st. croix premier is close to 10 years old and now I like it better than the day I bought it. 

St. Croix






Abu 





Black Max


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2008)

They came out real nice. Are you going to wrap the ends of the cork to prevent crumbling?


----------



## shamoo (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice job Dude, you just cut away the old cork? 

Dave, why would the cork crumble? whats that thingy over the a in your name, is your name pronounced, "Dah-vee" now?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Dave, why would the cork crumble? whats that thingy over the a in your name, is your name pronounced, "Dah-vee" now?



Mr. Shamoo, I am thinking that the exposed unprotected edge of the cork might start to crumble or flake. Usually, I see a wrap of seal at the edge of cork handles.

And yes, you nailed the pronunciation of my new name :wink:


----------



## Mattman (Jan 28, 2008)

Nothing is needed to protect the ends of the cork. 

Decorative wraps at the end of cork are typically there to hide any flaws at the glue joint.

I use a product by U-40 call Cork Seal to seal up the cork.


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice job man! I like the split grip look.


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 28, 2008)

i think they look great!
we'll make a tackle junkie out of you yet Jake!!


----------



## redbug (Jan 28, 2008)

nice job Jake.... they look like they came that way..

now that you have stopped smoking you have the scratch to become a real tackle junkie.
We All need some type of vice

Wayne


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I do plan to seal the cork ends with something, thanks for the suggestion Mattman. Although I sure do spend less without smoking, I think I'll wait till I find a job till I go too crazy with tackle. Ths job hunt is on.... :x Maybe Ill just go get my masters degree :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 28, 2008)

I tried this with my old flippin stick, did not turn out as nice. Howd you get all the cork off, its been a while but i think i just chopped away at it with a ulity knife, I also gave up on my project, still do use the rod from time to time but it doesnt look as nice as those. Nice work.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 28, 2008)

Those look great!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 29, 2008)

To get the cork off I made two initial cuts around the cork for the length of the split I wanted. Then I made 4 cuts lengthwise to quarter up the cork. I made all cuts with a razor blade. I then pried the cork off between the quartering cuts and then sliced away at the remaining cork and epoxy. It was a huge pain the a** but I was bored and had nothing else to do. I shaped the remaining cork with a razor blade, small file, and abrasive paper. 

All of the rods were still sealed with epoxy, but it was not an even coat of it. It was just used to glue the cork to the blank. This is why I cut it all off with a razor. I really couldn't think of any other way to get it off. If I would have used sand paper I would have definately sanded into the blank, since it was so uneven. I probly could have done a better job with an x-acto knife, but the blades dulled very fast so I was not gonna spend the extra money for x-acto blades. 

Next time I get bored I will take pictures of the process instead of just the, somewhat, end result.


----------



## little anth (Jan 29, 2008)

i to tried this and used the link you had in another post and did a bad job(i think) so i stoped so i would not total the rod i only made a few cuts so it was all good :roll:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 29, 2008)

I did this to one of my Wal-Mart Special's but I left a lot of the glue on the blank. I didn't have a heat gun or whatever the instructions I was using said to use, and I didn't have the patience to chip all the bits of glue off. That job you did looks professional!


----------



## Nickk (Jan 29, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I did this to one of my Wal-Mart Special's but I left a lot of the glue on the blank. I didn't have a heat gun or whatever the instructions I was using said to use, and I didn't have the patience to chip all the bits of glue off. That job you did looks professional!




you try goof-off?


----------



## little anth (Jan 29, 2008)

i used fine grit sandpaper ill try goo gone or something. i posted mine in watering hole i dident want to hijack your thread


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 29, 2008)

I didn't try any solvents, other than rubbing alcohol just to clean up. I was not aware of any sovents for epoxy other than acetone, and I was doing my work in my bedroom so I didn't want to bother with that. I figured a heat gun was out cause I didnt want to damage the blanks. I was thinking of giving the exposed blank a wrap of fiberglass, mainly for looks, and for strength if I did mess up the blank at all.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

If you don't have a heat gun you could try a blow dryer.. that is what I used to get all the old stickers off of my boat.


----------



## little anth (Jan 29, 2008)

ill try that tomorroy my brothers sleepin so ill try it when i get home from school.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty sure i wouldnt cut up a st. croix no matter how old it was!!! It seamed to work out good tho, let us know how they fish


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 30, 2008)

Nickk said:


> FishinsMyLife317 said:
> 
> 
> > I did this to one of my Wal-Mart Special's but I left a lot of the glue on the blank. I didn't have a heat gun or whatever the instructions I was using said to use, and I didn't have the patience to chip all the bits of glue off. That job you did looks professional!
> ...



Nope  . I'll have to get some and see how it does.


----------

